# Suche Sinumerik ONE 6FC5317-6AA00-0AA0



## Froschkönig (15 September 2022)

Für den unwarscheinlichen Fall dass hier jemand sowas rumliegen hat


----------



## Peter Gedöns (15 September 2022)

Siemens verkauft die


----------



## Froschkönig (15 September 2022)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Siemens verkauft die


Das stimmt und da ich bereits im Thread Titel die Siemens Artikelnummer stehen habe hätte man annehmen können, dass mir das auch bewusst ist. Aber danke nochmal für den Hinweis. 

Ich suche, wie ja schon geschrieben trotzdem hier nach der Steuerung und hoffe, dass sie jemand hier aus dem Forum hat und bereit ist sich davon zu trennen. Dass das unwarscheinlich ist, ist mir bewusst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2022)

Und warum wendest du dich nicht an Siemens?


----------



## Froschkönig (15 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und warum wendest du dich nicht an Siemens?


Weil sie dort nicht lieferbar sind.


----------



## Froschkönig (27 September 2022)

Wurde fündig

-- closed --


----------



## Peter Gedöns (27 September 2022)

ok schön das du was gefunden hast.
mich würde interessieren   welchen Hardware Ausgabestand Du gefunden hast.


----------



## Froschkönig (27 September 2022)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> ok schön das du was gefunden hast.
> mich würde interessieren   welchen Hardware Ausgabestand Du gefunden hast.


Gib mir einen Tipp wo das steht dann kann ich es vielleicht beantworten 
Oder reicht dir das hier?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (27 September 2022)

der ausgabestand steht hinter der oder unter der Seriennummer auf der NCU FS: X


----------



## Froschkönig (28 September 2022)

Dann ist es Stand K


----------

